# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Vologda
Anyone have any info about Vologda? I'll be there for two months this fall... ::

----------


## FL

Official site of the Vologda oblact government http://vologda-oblast.ru/
(In Russian, English and German)  http://vologda-oblast.ru/main.asp?LNG=ENG
(English version)  http://vologda-oblast.ru/main.asp?V=157&LNG=ENG
(English version, page about Vologda city)  
==========================================  
Vologda Ru (only in Russian)
Main page: http://www.vologda.ru/vologda/index.html
Photo: http://www.vologda.ru/vologda/star/index.html

----------


## FL

Very famous song "Vologda":  http://www.pesnyary.com/song.php?ID=27
(a text and mid) 
"
Вологда 
Письма, письма лично на почту ношу.
Словно, я роман с продолженьем пишу.
Знаю, точно знаю, где мой адресат,
В доме, где резной палисад. 
Припев:
Где же моя черноглазая где,
В Вологде-где-где-где,
В Вологде где,
В доме, где резной палисад. 
Шлю я, шлю я ей за пакетом пакет.
Только, только нет мне ни слова в ответ.
Значит, значит стоит иметь ей ввиду,
Сам я за ответом приду. 
Припев:
Чтоб ни случилось я к милой приду, 
В Вологду-гду-гду-гду,
В Вологду-гду,
Сам я за ответом приду. 
Вижу, вижу алые кисти рябин.
Вижу, вижу дом её номер один.
Вижу, вижу сад со скамьей у ворот.
Город, где судьба меня ждёт. 
Припев:
Вот потому-то мила мне всегда
Вологда-гда-гда-гда
Вологда-гда
Город, где судьба меня ждёт.  
"

----------

It's a song of ICMP packet that can't reach a destination host  ::

----------


## FL

"Vologda" mp3 download http://www.mp3search.ru/album.html?id=1696&&ref=3041 http://mp3zone.ru/song/11122.html

----------


## Speleosov

http://sova.rsh.ru/vologda/index.html

----------


## Бармалей

As a brief tidbit, you may be interested to know that the American embassy was unofficially located there during the transition to Soviet rule. I think it was at a former youth center...

----------

